# [Wet Thumb Forum]-PMDD Ingredient sources in the UK



## eel (May 9, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has a good (cheap) source of the ingredients for PMDD in the UK.


----------



## eel (May 9, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has a good (cheap) source of the ingredients for PMDD in the UK.


----------



## Paul Davies (May 18, 2003)

I've been running with a version of PMDD for about a month now. My sources in the UK have been :-
Epsom Salts - pharmacists, but garden centres are cheaper
K2SO4 - any garden centre
KNO3 - small pharmacists(not Boots), but quite pricey. Try the website below they are cheap.

http://www.computercookbook.co.uk/chemicals
Trace elements.
I'm using the Chempack trace element mix. It is sold through garden centres, but I got mine mail order from
http://www.longwoodgardencentre.co.uk/acatalog/info.html
Water from the tap!

Good luck


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Paul,

What is the breakdown for the chempak trace? And what chelating agent is used?

Thank you,
Sven


----------



## Paul Davies (May 18, 2003)

Hi,

this is what I got from Chempak when I asked them...........

CHEMPAK

TRACE ELEMENTS

VITAL FOR HEALTHY PLANT GROWTH

TO CORRECT TRACE ELEMENT DEFICIENCIES ON ALL PLANTS

A REAL AND EFFECTIVE TONIC FOR POOR SOILS


Use either dissolved in water or sprinkle around the root area. For all pot and container plants, vegetables, flower beds and borders, and for all ericaceous subjects, Roses etc. Use on all exhibition flowers and vegetables for extra quality.

When to apply 
An annual application at any time or when a deficiency is noted, particularly yellowing of leaves.

How often
When treating deficiencies repeat at fortnightly intervals – maximum 4 doses per year. If the problem persists, seek professional advice.

How much to apply
Dissolve 2 measures ( approximately 10g) per litre of water. Water normally, thoroughly wetting the compost.

Dry Application
Apply 3 measures (approximately 15g – 0.5 oz) to each square yard (0.9m 2 approximately) and water in.



CHEMPAK TRACE ELEMENTS

SEVEN ESSENTIAL PLANT FOODS

BORON, COPPER, IRON, MAGNESIUM, MANGANESE, MOLYBDENUM ZINC



Analysis

Boron (B) 0.1%

Copper (Cu) 0.25%

Iron (Fe) Chelated by E.D.T.A.	3.3%

Magnesium (MgO) 7.0% (Mg 4.2%)

Manganese (Mn) 3.0%

Molybdenum (Mo) 0.005%

Zinc 1.0%


Weight 500g


Chempak Products
Unit 40
Hillgrove Business Park
Nazeing Road
Nazeing
Essex
EN9 2BB


Many fertilizers do not contain elements or only have a small maintenance dose. For these reasons soils and composts can quickly become deficient in these essential elements. This can result in restricted growth, deformed fruit, yellow leaves etc. Trace Elements also aid the take up of the major plant foods Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium.

An annual dose of CHEMPAK trace elements is a simple precaution to improve yields and plant foliage and general health.

Paul


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks, Paul









Looks like a good deal!

Do your plants like the product? No problems with the EDTA chelator?

[This message was edited by Svennovitch on Tue May 20 2003 at 05:10 AM.]


----------



## Paul Davies (May 18, 2003)

Things are going pretty well at the moment. I've been dosing with PMDD for about 4-5 weeks now, and the plants are very much better than with the Ferreal and Floreal I was using. I've split the formula into 2 parts- micro and macro-Still traces of algae, but not a problem. Seem to get algae if I go above 5ppm NO3(??), which then disappears if I cut back on the macros. I'm running with about 0.25ppm Fe at the moment, but I don't really trust my iron test.

Good luck

Paul


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Well i am using PMDD (DIY fertilizer is perhaps a better word) since september last year and i am still searching for the perfect formula!

I am always interested in other micros because now i am ordering the trace mix from Homegrown Hydroponics (check the DIY fertilizer thread in the DIY section). But this trace seems to be even cheaper (mostly because of shipping charges!!)

so thank you, Paul!
And good luck to you too!
Sven


----------



## Paul Davies (May 18, 2003)

Hi Sven
I'm just about to make up another batch of fertilser, but I'm still on the original Sears and Conlin recipe.
I was wondering if you would like to share any refinements you would propose?

Paul


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I will try but it is all depending on the tank you have. Every tank is different.

I will start with the easy one: epsom salt, MgSO4.7H2O
The GH of my tank is around 8, so adding epsom salt seems a bit useless, i stopped it, never saw any problems (that means less SO4).

Something i almost immediately noticed, when i started adding PMDD, was that i needed more nitrogen, so extra KNO3, i am adding 2-3 ppm of NO3 every day.

More traces as well, i am still experimenting with that. Every time i made a batch of fertilizer i added a half of a tsp more, until recently i noticed green spot algae. So now i know it was too much, and i am adding a little less. I am adding around 0.45ppm of Fe every week.

The thing i am having problems with is K!! I am experiencing calcium deficiency, it seems, but with a GH of 8, that sounds a bit strange. A lot of posts on the board have already discussed the same problem of too much K that is blocking the uptake of Ca. Adding less now, but still having problems...

Oh, and i am adding a little phosphate as well: KH2PO4 (+/- 1ppm a week). Plants seem to love it!

You see, it is all about experimenting, and looking if your plants are happy.

I have on old picture of my tank in my signature, but my tank doesn't look like that anymore. I joined the AB competition, results will come any day now. There you will see how my tank looks at the moment.

Sven

Have a look @ my tank !


----------



## Paul Davies (May 18, 2003)

Hi Sven
I think your tank looks brilliant! Coincidentally I have a lot of the same species as you, but I'd love to get the arrangement as good as that.
Thanks for the info on PMDD. I'll incorporate some of your ideas in the next batch.
As a matter of interest, do you know what levels of NO3 and Fe you have in your tank?
I don't think I'm advanced enough to add PO4 just yet, having had algae plagues in the past. I thought I'd aim for 2 or 3 months of stability first.

Thanks again

Paul


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Paul,

no sorry i haven't got a clue what the parameters are in my tank. I don't trust my test kits









I have tested for iron and it always is 0 ppm, no matter how much i am adding. And as for the NO3, it is always something different. I prefer measures between 10-20 ppm because between 5-10ppm is too difficult for me to maintain. It almost always drops even further and that is very unpleasant for the plants (they stunt), so i am keeping safe margins. Never seen any issues with it.

Good luck!
Sven


----------



## James English (May 16, 2003)

Paul, How did you work out the dosage of chempack fert to use?


----------



## Paul Davies (May 18, 2003)

Not as scientific as I would like to be, but here goes.................

My tank is 400l, so at 0.1ppm Fe, the total iron in the tank would be 0.04gms (40mg).

The Chempak trace is 3.3% Fe.
I made up a solution of 2tsp (approx 12grams) in 500ml water.

1ml of my mix should therefore contain
(12 x 0.033/500)grams Fe ie 0.0008grams, or 0.8mg.

Therefore, to add, say 0.1ppm to my tank, I would need to add 40/0.8 ml of solution, or 50ml.

In practice, I'm varying it quite a lot, but on average, I suppose I add a total of 40ml per week.

I don't guarantee the maths, but I hope you get the idea. Please correct me if I've made an elementary error somewhere.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## eel (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reply! I will try it out and see how it works...

eel



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Paul Davies:
> I've been running with a version of PMDD for about a month now. My sources in the UK have been :-
> ...


----------

